# The Hot Tub Is Re-Opened for Business



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

The water jets are bubbling, Pepe is on attentive standby, and the boys from GW's camp are welcome to come on over.

Where's Alix to make the first cannonball into the tub?

Sattie, here's your drink.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Hold up Alix!!!!!!! I gotta get my camera!!!


----------



## Angie (Mar 10, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Hold up Alix!!!!!!! I gotta get my camera!!!


 


Umm...I'll just watch...


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, m'bug! The old place looks great.  I like how you've spiffed it up.  After G'weed and the guys messed it  up last time,  it needed a facelift.   Bigger hot  tub, too.   Like that.  Perfect for Alix  to do  her cannonball.

I think  I'm  going to  ask  Pepe  to  fetch me a Boston Creme  Pie  martini.  Been cravin' one of  them  recently.

Oh, this  water   feels good.  Hey, 'bug, whatcha been up to?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thanks MB - I needed this!  Alix is doing Cannon Balls waaaaaaaaaay down south.  We can certainly hold off on the Grand Opening until her first official cannonball!!!!  

I'll take a Espressotini please, I need to wake up!

UB, you still here?  UUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB??????   I thought we told you NO MASK, SNORKEL, AND FINS ALLOWED!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Gals.  My toenails are clipped and I brought the bone-in rib steaks, cooked to rare so's you can eat 'em like that, or throw them on MB's beautiful grill to get them the way you want 'em.  Anybody got some sugar free cream soda, or even some sparkling water, vanilla, and Splenda so I can make my own.

Oh.  Who brought the appys.  They look yum, especially those smoked mushrooms.  And the crab croquettes, someone's tryin' to impress old GW.  Well, you've succedeed.  And I promise to behave.  And that thunder?  Don't worry, that's just my tummy rumblin'.  Hey MB; where's the plates and knives and such?  I'm hungry and anxious to see how you like this specially purchaced beef (got it from a local butcher/grower that has exceptionally fine beef)

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Kitchenelf said:
			
		

> UB, you still here? UUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB??????  I thought we told you NO MASK, SNORKEL, AND FINS ALLOWED!


 
Yeah..I'm here.. with no mask, snorkel, or fins. However,  I did have to leave for a few minutes to get oxygen......Y'all take my breath away....


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

mudbug said:


> The water jets are bubbling, Pepe is on attentive standby, and the boys from GW's camp are welcome to come on over.
> 
> Where's Alix to make the first cannonball into the tub?
> 
> Sattie, here's your drink.


 


This topic must be before my time....
What the _heck_ are you guys talking about?


----------



## babetoo (Mar 10, 2008)

*pass the mushrooms and i will have a bloody mary*




pacanis said:


> This topic must be before my time....
> What the _heck_ are you guys talking about?


 
i think they are talking about a virtual spa party.  lol i would like the food but not the tub. don't like to sweat. lol

babe


----------



## Angie (Mar 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> This topic must be before my time....
> What the _heck_ are you guys talking about?


 
It's a virtual hot tub party...With that said I guess it shouldn't bother me if Uncle Bob brings his camera...I look gooood in that swim suit.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

Angie said:


> It's a virtual hot tub party...With that said I guess it shouldn't bother me if Uncle Bob brings his camera...I look gooood in that swim suit.


 
Oh. OK.
I thought maybe it was a party a lot of you had actually attended.
I didn't know


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, babe and pacanis, look hrere here for the original thread. Some amusing reading and plenty of  mischief.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 10, 2008)

Shenanigans in a hot tub.... DW aint gonna like that one bit! LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Shenanigans in a hot tub.... DW aint gonna like that one bit! LOL.



Aw come on, Maverick. She can't possibly complain.  It's good clean fun!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Angie said:


> It's a virtual hot tub party...With that said I guess it shouldn't bother me if Uncle Bob brings his camera...I look gooood in that swim suit.


 
I'll vouch for that...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 10, 2008)

DW just looked at me and said "oh boy, oh boy". On the flip side, no surgery scars in a virtual world! I'll take a Midori Sour and practice my 'innocent' look.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Good for you, Mav.  Pepe just went to the bar to prepare your order.  If there's any munchie  you'd like, all you have to do is to send your request to the chef in the kitchen.  This is a great place.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 10, 2008)

May I join the party?  

Before answering... remember that I am "Captain Lou Albino"!!  Ya'll might need to put on the shades!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Not to worry, beginner.  You should see Goodweed until he gets a little sun.  He makes Casper the Friendly Ghost look tanned.

Oh, oh.  Now I've probably started something.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ready...


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> and practice my 'innocent' look.



whatevaaaa!


----------



## Angie (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm...I'll take an ice cream drink...with coffee and chocolate in it.


----------



## sattie (Mar 10, 2008)

OH MY!!!!  Have I not missed this!!!  Thank you miss mudbug... tis a tasty drink!!!!  The water is warm and bubbly... how about a nice neck rub mudbug???


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

sattie said:


> OH MY!!!!  Have I not missed this!!!  Thank you miss mudbug... tis a tasty drink!!!!  The water is warm and bubbly... how about a nice neck rub mudbug???



Sattie, just snap your fingers and Pierre is at your service for a nice neck rub  or massage.  He has magic hands. All your aches and kinks will vanish in a blink.

"Pierre? Where are you?  Sattie is in desperate need of your delightful digits!"


----------



## sattie (Mar 10, 2008)

Pierre would suit me just fine!!  As long as he takes care of my peeps... Miss Mudbug and Miss Katie E....  I'm just sooo gald to be back in the company of wonderful people!  I forgot how much I missed this!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, sattie.  I'm savoring my Boston Creme Pie martini and am just about ready for another one.  Yep, this soothing  hot tub is just the ticket right now.  I'm beat.


----------



## sattie (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my Katie, I want a BCP martini... that sounds delish!!!  (Is that for real???)  Perfect end to a rather cruddy day...


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a code  Maybe I can join y'all tomorrow - don't want to infect anyone. Save me a place


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

We will  all be here tomorrow... we will keep the water warm for ya!  Plus we can get Pierre to help you relax and get better!


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2008)

COWA BUNGA!!!!! *ker SPLOOOOOSH* YEEE HA! Oh how I have missed this hot tub! And let me tell you it is just the ticket as we arrived home from Costa Rica in the wee hours of the morning and although it is warmer here, I'm feeling a bit chilled. Not to mention peckish as there is no buffet here dang it. 

I'll have some of those appys that are going around. Mmmmmmm crab stuffed mushrooms, and spinach and feta stuffed phyllo. Delish!

Hola all! I missed you!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2008)

Watcha think about my new sailboat?  Built this virtual wonder all by myself to.  She's rigged for fast sailing, on hydrofoils no less.  And talk about the green machine, there's solar panels that provide my trons for the radio and other electronics, and she's definitely wind powered.  I have super capacitors for backup power storage (carbon nanotube technology, goodstuff).  I use parabolic collectors to generate 600 degree steam which heats my boiler and provides heat for my onboard kitchen, and to provide space heating.  I also use a pair of wings for my sail, far more efficient than silk sails.  This beauty almost flies.  I can even tow a waterskier behind me.  I can get 35 knots out of this rig.

But for right now, I'm entering the tub.  And that crack about my northern skin, well that won't get you the prime ribsteak.  But don't worry, I got a hot dog or two for troublemakers.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

Why Goodweed sweetie - don't you look wonderful today!  All tan...six-pack abs...you been getting your hair done by a celebrity stylist?  ....I'll take my ribsteak rare please   Can I get you a cold drink?


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm on my way over with my rubber duckies and a mojito!


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

So we gotta sweet talk Goodweed for that steak eh???  Come over and sit by me, I'll have Pierre fix ya right up!!!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 11, 2008)

Umm, excuse me... I just found this empty underwater camera box by a car out front.  Does it belong to you, UB?  Boy, why is your face so red, did you forget your spf this fine day?   Oh, is that kades?  I have to talk to her!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2008)

DawnT said:


> Umm, excuse me... I just found this empty underwater camera box by a car out front. Does it belong to you, UB? Boy, why is your face so red, did you forget your spf this fine day? Oh, is that kades? I have to talk to her!!


 
Hmp! Uncle Bob Indian Chief pale face!! Uncle Bob do all work on Top of the water in War Canoe..not under water with fish!! Smile!! Take picture now!!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 11, 2008)

There are fish in the Hot Tub!?!?!?


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow a hot tub party, sounds great, just turn your heads until I get in. I wouldn't want to scare anyone. LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

DawnT said:


> There are fish in the Hot Tub!?!?!?



They WERE cold - I think now they are lunch! 

mikki - no need for us to turn our heads here - here we all look like Claudia Schiffer!   ...................well................except the guys, of course!


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

Well if thats the way it is, I'm game. Anyone have a nice refreshing drink? I'm not up to par on all the different drinks, so something sweet with a little zip to it would be nice. Oh and Pierre when your done with sattie I could use your hands over here.


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

Pierre, your needed, go and tend to my friend Mikki.... so mikki, what would you like to drink?  How about a Boston Cream Pie martini or some other refreshing drink?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

Pepe, sweetheart - Miss mikki needs a drink 

ROFLMAO - I was going to write out like I was calling Pepe's name but it doesn't read too good that way!


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

Suprise me, As long as it's sweet and doesn't taste like black licorice, I'm game.


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll tell you one thing this hot tub is a welcome change to the cold and snow we've been getting the last few days.
pierre-- your hands are magical, wow I'm in heaven!!!!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 11, 2008)

Did UB put the fishies in the hot tub, they're awfully small.   Oh, oh, I don't think that one is ready for lunch yet.  Is there any cranberry juice without ice here!?!?  I brought some sweet breads and homemade blueberry and cherry jams. NO!  I left them on the table . Be right back with them!


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2008)

(Crush crush smash smash glug glug) OK folks how about a lime "mojito" with Cacique? I tell you they are AWESOME!! Extremely chuggable. 

mikki, how about a Dirty Monkey, chocolatey, bananay...creamy and smooth.


----------



## DawnT (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm baacckk!! Did ya miss me?  What goes good with cranberry juice?  Here's the goodies I told you about.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2008)

DawnT said:
			
		

> Did UB put the fishies in the hot tub, they're awfully small. Oh, oh, I don't think that one is ready for lunch


 
Da ain't fishes....Da Swimps!! We gonna have a big Swimp boil....20 gallons of Margaritas next week-end. 

(It's a surprise party for Miss Mudbug...Hush now...don't ya be tellin!!!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

DawnT said:


> I'm baacckk!! Did ya miss me?  What goes good with cranberry juice?  Here's the goodies I told you about.  Enjoy!!



I'm still trying to figure out the sweetbread thing!  That one caught me off guard - but I'll go ahead and have some!  It's not every day someone offers them


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around this virtual hot-tub concept. (Maybe my gray matter isn't as flexible as it used to be.) But Pierre, that's a different story. I'm having _no_ problem visualizing him!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> But Pierre, that's a different story. I'm having _no_ problem visualizing him


 
Pssst! Miss Terry. If he tells you he's a Knight, cooked at the White House..that kinda stuff....Don't believe a word of it


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Pssst! Miss Terry. If he tells you he's a Knight, cooked at the White House..that kinda stuff....Don't believe a word of it


 I'll keep that in mind, Uncle Bob! But really, I don't care if he's from Mars as long as his fingers are still magic and he's wearing a speedo!


----------



## Buck (Mar 11, 2008)

Hang on Fisher's Mom, I'll be in the tub in a minute...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Buck said:


> Hang on Fisher's Mom, I'll be in the tub in a minute...


 (Now I see why Katie is such a happy, happy woman!)


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2008)

Whoa. And let me add...yowza! Outtamyway I'm going for another hot tub!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy mermaids, is that you, Buck?  The winter snow glare has been harder on my eyes than usual.  THAT'S not what you look like at home.

Yes, sattie, the martini is a real one.  Just combine equal parts of vanilla vodka, chocolate liqueur and Bailey's Irish Cream.  Yum!

Hey, everyone, how are things going?

Gee, Goodweed, swell sailboat you have there!  I realize the new hot tub is large, but not large enough for your watercraft.  Guess you're going to sail it on the lake, yes?

It's great to see so many new faces.  I think we're going to have a wonderful time in our new hot tub.

Alix, your "glow" from your Costa Rican trip is beautious.  You look wonderful.

Ah, I'm feeling the warmth of this nice water.  Been on my feet all day baking.  Time for some relaxation.

"Pepe, I'll have that martini now!  Cheers, everyone!"


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

Alix said:


> (Crush crush smash smash glug glug) OK folks how about a lime "mojito" with Cacique? I tell you they are AWESOME!! Extremely chuggable.
> 
> mikki, how about a Dirty Monkey, chocolatey, bananay...creamy and smooth.


 
I'm game... I'll have one!  

Fisher's mom... you will get the hang of it, jump on in!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 11, 2008)

Pierre, honey, here's some money... Go buy yourself a pair of 'White Tighties' like Buck has on! Thanks!


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Buck!!!!  HUBBA HUBBA, come sit next to me!!!  Oh wait... where is DW????


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 11, 2008)

Shhhhh, she is over by Pierre in his new white tighties !


----------



## Buck (Mar 11, 2008)

Pierre,

This tub ain't big enough for both of us.  One of us has gotta go.  

It ain't gonna be me.


----------



## DawnT (Mar 11, 2008)

Hold on Buck!!  Alix went to get another TUB.  We have room enough for *every speedo*!!! Although yours looks nice with the six-pack and tan.  Pierre has been working a little too much.  Poor boy.


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2008)

Can I come in? I have a tray of Margaritas!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Constance said:


> Can I come in? I have a tray of Margaritas!


WOW! Is that you, Constance? You're as hot as Buck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2008)

The boat is around for anyone that might want to spend a glorious day in the sun, on the lake, sailing, skiing, etc.  It's just another thing to do.  For me though, right at this moment, I'm serving grilled rib steaks.  There's only one thing you have to do to get them.  Come on, my family did it for real at home.  And they all said it was justified.  Now show me the carnivore in you.  I want to hear a good bunch of wolf howls, like you were howling at the moon.  I'll even start.  Yowoooooooooo.  Come on, while they're still hot.  Let's hear those howls.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yooowooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Medium rare, thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in.  Yooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Make mine rare.  Just warm it up on each side. Lemme at it!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Yesterday was a Mojito, I think today needs to be a vodka martini!!!!

Move over kids, I'm jumpin in!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going the opposite way, I had a Midori Sour yesterday so today I am going for a mojito today!

But I'm tellin DW its just a sprite with mint in it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got some of that sweet potato soup stuff you like Miss Kitty....Come on over.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Yum Uncle B!!!!!  On my way!!!
 *runs out to fire up the jet*


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, all, I'm much better today and ready to hit the hot tub - I'm bringing Godiva chocolate martinis and strawberry spinach salad for an appy. It's drizzled with that wonderful strawberry balsamic vinegar I bought in Oak Park, IL, a while back. Maybe later a sail would be nice  Does someone have some free fingers for a neck massage? Pierre?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 12, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Yum Uncle B!!!!! On my way!!!
> *runs out to fire up the jet*


 
Shucks Miss Kitty....Ya don't need the jet this time...I'm right over here under the big tree next to the hot tub! I got plenty of roasted Sweet potato soup...Just bring those Vodka Martinis!!!!!!!!

(Pssst Don' tell anybody... I go a whole chocolate pie in da cooler)


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

mmmmmm.....PIE.

Hot tub + martini + soup + PIE.

Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> (Pssst Don' tell anybody... I go a whole chocolate pie in da cooler)



I heard that!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

Cooler?  What cooler?  Oh!  I know what cooler.  It's the one I just  saw Buck hauling over to the hot tub.

Ah, I'll see ya later Uncle Bob and Buddy.  Suddenly I feel the need to get into the tub.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow!  Look at all this food... & libations!  Brought you some waterfalls to frolic in.

YouTube - Swimming with Busby Berkley

I'm calling You-hoo-hoo. 

YouTube - Busby Berkeley By A Waterfall


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, Amy, now all of us ladies can act like Esther Williams!!  Awesome!!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 12, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Wow, Amy, now all of us ladies can act like Esther Williams!! Awesome!!


 
Here's Esther in one of my faves. (They don't make 'em like they used to)

YouTube - Esther Williams


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Here's Esther in one of my faves. (They don't make 'em like they used to)
> 
> YouTube - Esther Williams



  Fab, fab, fabulous.  Love Esther Williams.  I remember spending my Saturday afternoons watching her movies.  I always pictured myself performing the complex synchronized swimming moves.  Nothing like that  today!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, hot tub girls and boys!  Isn't nice to have the tub up and running again?  And all these wonderful goodies and new faces.  However, I don't remember hiring a new lifeguard...of course he has to be able to do mouth to mouth CPR, as do all the other cabana boys.  Who wants to test him?

Sorry I missed the ribeyes last night, GW.  How about a sunset sail on that new boat of yours later?  I've got some lovely little appys here we can take on board - puffed pastry cheese twists and mushroom pate in phyllo.  And wouldn't it be nice to wash it all down with a big ole cold bottle or 3 of champagne?

As boat captain, GW, I know you won't be having that, so we'll bring the blender for some root beer smoothies just for you.

Pepe! Over here, please! I need my neck towel adjusted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, Mudbug, great to see you! And thanks for providing the lovely hot tub - I am really looking forward to a drink and a neck rub. Had quite a busy afternoon today  

I thought you might like to try some of the spring rolls I made last weekend, so here's a fresh batch. Hm, what goes good with peanut sauce?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

GG, those look scrumptious!  (daintily choosing the two most perfect rolls)

What goes w/peanut sauce?  Well, thought I heard a little bird chirping about shrimp boiling away somewhere under a tree - that might be a good combo.  Is yours spicy?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you, enjoy! There's a nice little heat in the back of your throat from the sriracha in the peanut sauce - not too much, though. Yum, shrimp would be good. I think a nice citrusy Cosmo would be a tasty cocktail with this. I think I'll have one


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2008)

A twilight sail will be just fine.  And if your interested, I have a reinforced plexiglass window on the bottom, and underwater floodlights so's we can watch the little 40 inch walleyes and muskies swimmin around.  Anybody up for a little fishing, nothing serious of course, just a line in the water and whatever beverage relaxes you in your hand.  The poles are mounted in holders with bells on the end of the pole, just in case.  

If fishing isnt your idea of a fun night, there's a fine stereo below deck, with just enough headroom for a couple to dance.  My DW is on board whenever I am, so none of the neighbors will be talking.  My trust in all of you, of course is implicit.  But, I am known for my standards.

And the appys, well just count me in.  And the smothies, can we make them tropical juice smoothies?  I love taking fresh tropical fruit and creating smoothies with them.  Yum.  

Good freinds, good food, and a steady wind in your hair off the port bow.  What more can ya ask for?  Well, I have to admit that though I'm not a man who likes his muscles kneeded, the hot bubbles in this tub are sublime.  anybody up for a song?  I know that everyone here in our little world has golden voices.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey.  Where is everybody.  The weather's warming up and the hot tub is still open as far as I know.  Myself, after the last week at work, I could sure use a soak.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

